# I wan't to breed guppies



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

I want to get some guppies and then I want to breed them, but first I wanted to get some basic info.

Questions:

1. How can you tell the sex?

2. When do they get pregnant?

3. How can you tell they're pregnant?

4. How do you care for a pregnant guppie?

5. When does it happen?

6. What to do when it happens?

7. How do you care for them?


----------



## Hope (Feb 22, 2005)

hello. I love my guppies i started in dec. 2004 with one ten gallon and 2males and 6 females. I now have 8 females all pregnant,15 males, and around 80-100 fry(babies).
Now on to your questions.
1. I tell by the gravid spot. its ablack spot at the back of the females stomach just before the tail. the males dont get these spots. Most tell them apart from their fins but im not that experienced yet.
2.to get them pregnant all you need to do is put a male in a tank with 2-3 females and let them go.
3.when your girls are pregnant those gravid spots, the spots on theor stomachs, will enlarge and grow throughout their pregnancy.
4.The only differance in the care is if you want to keep your fry once she gets big and round you need to have another tank to put her in to have the fry. at the very least a birthing net.
Usually they give birth after they are so big they cant get any bigger,and the black start will start to turn red, youll also be able to see the eyes of the fry in that spot,little black spots swimming around in their.She starts to seperte herself from the others and hiding in the plants,(shes looking for covering to give birth).
6.if youve already seperated her all you need to do is wait till shes doneusually a couple of hours and then remove her and put her back in with the other adults if you dont remove her she will eat the fry. ive heard she wont for a few hours but mine have always started eating them about halfway through the birthing processs
7.I have well planted tanks so the only care i have to do is feeding, water changes, and enjoying. with the fry all you need to do is feed fry food, and i keep my heater at about 80 degrees, and watch them grow.

thats all i can think of except depending on if you will put mommy in anothe tankor in a breeder net/box in the same tank as everyone watch the net/box you get. some are made with solid bottoms so that when the mom has babys in the top the babys drop in to a second department in the bottom and stay their, and some are made so moms in the top the babys go into the bottom then drop into the tank so that they have no chance of swimming back up into their mothers mouth.


----------



## resser (Mar 7, 2005)

Hope, VERY good answers.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

all i know is that its not very hard, good luck!


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

male guppies are often more colourful.
The fin in the bottom of their belly is the easiest thing to spot.
Male guooys have a pointy fin, females fin looks like a sail.

A female:
http://www.jjphoto.dk/fish_archive/aquarium/poecilia_reticulata2_x.jpg

male:
http://www.elacuarista.com/secciones/images/Fancy_mozaiku.jpg


----------



## FishGuy1564 (Oct 18, 2005)

Male guppies have a fin on their bottom side that is very skinny and is usually kept against their body, they keep it inward.
This is called the *gonopodium*, it is what they breed with. Males usually have color on their bodies, but not all of them do. Females have color on only their tails and SOMETIMES their fins. And have this big black dot near the end of their body. You really dont have to separate them, they'll breed automatically. I have had guppies and breeding guppies for about two years now. I'm still keeping guppies and they breed like CRAZY! haha.

I have a grow guppy that I grew from birth (she is tho only female I will keep, because she breeds so much anyway) and she had babies that are now full grown (there are 5 left, three girls and 2 boys), and one of those girls had a baby girl almost full grown, so that little girl is the fourth generation so far. But I need to get rid of thoe girls (Not the girl I first listed). 

Oh yeah, when a guppy is pregnant, it will take her 4-6 weeks to give birth. (They have given earlier sometimes if my water is at a good level)

Well, I got a lot more information, so give me a question and i'll answer it. Ask "HOPE" also, she definately knows what she's doing also. :-D


----------

